# Normal or am I just a big sap?



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

My oldest son is going to be 10 tomorrow. Every time I even just think about it, I get all teary. I feel like it just can't be possible that he's already 10. I remember lying in my hospital bed when I had him and thinking how when I was 32, he'd be 10, and it seemed like it was such a loooonnnngggg way off. And now....here it is, and I feel like I lost 10 years. 

Is it normal to feel this way or am I just an overly emotional sap that needs to get over it already?


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

I hope it's normal, My daughter is not 10 till July and I already get all teary when i think about it! Really? 5th grade and lockers and double digits all coming this year? It's can't be!!!

Ya, totally normal LOL We're mom's, it's our job to get all teary over the milestones HAHA


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

Well, I'm glad to know it's not just me. lol

I was doing ok with it right up until about 2 weeks ago, when I realized it was only two weeks away. Then it was suddenly like "omg, he's gonna be 10? WAAAHHH!!"


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

I cry all the time. Any little thing at school (singing with her class on back to school night) I tear up.... I feel like a sap too, but I love that I lover her so much HAHA It usually embarrasses the crap out of her when I look all teary, but then I notice that most of the other moms do too HAHA


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

I do that, too. 

I had a little fun with him last night, asking him if he wanted to see the video from when he was born. LMAO He could NOT say NO fast enough.


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

Yes, you're being a big sap. And there is NOTHING wrong with that!!!!!!!! You love your son. He's your little boy. Only he's not so little anymore. 

My son turned 10 last july...and I cried the night before. He's my baaaaaybeeeee. I was 42 when he was born, and I so got to enjoy every breath he took. And he just keeps getting bigger, and bigger, and bigger...all without my permission. 

So...happy happy happy birthday to Truckersgirl's son!!!!! I hope it's a wonderful day for you all! 

And lol at the offer to watch the video.....


----------



## moonangel (Jan 19, 2011)

There is nothing wrong.

When my 8 year old started 3rd grade. I cried like crazy. I even cry just looking at my 3 year old while she's sleeping/napping. She looks like a newborn when she's in slumber.


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

My son sang a solo (the only soloist) at the Christmas pageant last year. Thankfully my daughter videotaped it, b/c I had tears streaming down my face. In an auditorium that was standing room only. Thankfully, he didn't seem to notice my red eyes and nose, lol!

What's worse? He plays baseball. I don't know where he gets it from, but he's really good at it (thank goodness...I really believe all kids need to play SOME kind of sport). He plays on his regular Little League team, and a travelling all star team. 

Last spring, he made THE most awesome double play I'd ever seen in my life. EVERYstinkinBODY was up on their feet screaming in joy. I had tears streaming down my face. I also had tears streaming down my face the first time he hit a home run. 

I have to learn to quit crying when this kid does something, lol!


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

major misfit said:


> My son sang a solo (the only soloist) at the Christmas pageant last year. Thankfully my daughter videotaped it, b/c I had tears streaming down my face. In an auditorium that was standing room only. Thankfully, he didn't seem to notice my red eyes and nose, lol!
> 
> What's worse? He plays baseball. I don't know where he gets it from, but he's really good at it (thank goodness...I really believe all kids need to play SOME kind of sport). He plays on his regular Little League team, and a travelling all star team.
> 
> ...


hehe...I do the same thing. He wanted to take cupcakes to school today for his class for his bday yesterday, so I went in with him to carry them and make sure they didn't get dropped (two big trays). When we got to school and were about to get out of the car, he says to me, "Mom, can we do the hug and kiss here before we go in?" I managed to hold it together until I'd dropped off the cupcakes and got back to the car, but oh, it was so hard. 

It just takes my breath away sometimes when I remember the tiny little baby he once was and how easily he fit in my arms, and now he's just about as tall as I am and barely fits on my lap these days. And my 7 yr old isn't far behind. 

And even threatening to ground them if they get older doesn't work. Defiant little boys! :rofl:


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Normal Normal Normal - if you happen to catch "Cats in the Cradle on the Radio" , you'll be crying a river! If you wasn't sappy like this, I would say that is not healthy, just shows you are a caring Mom who doesn't want to miss any important things happening in their lives. 

Always take lots of pictures, capture important Video moments, of coarse this will bring on more tears down the road. They are tears of precious memories.


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

LOL...I take my son to school in the mornings, and when we pull through the gates he'll lean up and kiss me real quick, then look behind him to see who might be behind us. God forbid should one of his classmates see him smooching his mama, lol! But at home? He's all kisses and hugs. Unashamedly. Of course no one's watching, either. 

My oldest son was way different. He'd be out skateboarding with his "buds", and I'd happen to drive by. Or they'd all come over to the house. If I saw him out and about, I'd pull over to chat. When I'd leave, he'd lean in and give me a kiss goodbye. Here's a 15yo boy, with his "posse" standing behind him, kissing his mother goodbye. NONE of them said a word. Ever. 

My 10yo won't even sit in my lap anymore. He's "too big for that". I won't push, either. However...he's not too big to have the both of us still tuck him in at night! And I know from my older kids that all of my hooting and hollering at games is embarassing. TOO. DARNED. BAD. Get over it, right?

And btw...your school still allows home baked goodies???????


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

major misfit said:


> And btw...your school still allows home baked goodies???????


This year, they do. They have, quite literally, flopped back and forth every year since my son started there. K we could, 1st we couldn't, 2 we could, 3rd we couldn't, this year we can. I think some of it, too, is that they see me in there enough to know that I'm not going to poison any kids. I'm the mom that went in to complain when I *thought* I heard a teacher say a** to one of the kids in the car rider line. LOL I no longer have to tell most of them my name, they know me on sight...as do most of the students. I have kids in there who say hi and talk to me, and I have absolutely no idea who they are....sometimes my kids don't know who they are either! But they all know my kids, too. LOL But....I'd rather be nice to kids I don't know and have my kids be known by kids who don't know them than the opposite.


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

My son goes to a very small school. I think from Pre-K through 12th grade, less than 500 kids. The saving grace is that it's an *excellent* school (they receive big $$$ from both an electrical plant out here, and the railroad). Even the high school teachers know who my son is, and who his parents are. I'm no stranger up there, either. 

NO home baked goodies.  I understand their reasoning...you never know if someone's house is full of roaches, or mice, or whatever. I've always speculated that it's more about cleanliness than anything else, and I actually appreciate that. It just saddens me that kids don't get the home baked goodies anymore. They get all that stuff from walmart. 

I have a feeling you're very much like me...it's always the same mothers that show at the parties (understanding that mothers who work can't be at them all, or even any sometimes), and always bringing the goodies. I'm very, very lucky in that regard. I have missed ONE party (I was in the hospital) in the 22 (jeez! it's been THAT long????) years I've had kids in school. It was important to me. 

I just really miss making those cupcakes. I used to love to decorate them for the holidays. Halloween and Easter were my favorite ones to decorate!


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

I did work until my oldest was in 2nd grade, and I very rarely got to make it to his parties. Now that I am not working, I do attend all that I can. I also go to all the testing awareness nights, and anything else they do in the evening. What amazes me is all the parents that don't even show up for that. I mean, I know I was busy when I was working, but there are some things that you just make time for, even if it is a bit inconvenient. 

I understand why they say no homemade stuff, but what gets me is the way the school keeps changing it from year to year. I mean, pick a stance and stick to it so I know what I'm doing, ya know? Of course, the last couple of years, it's not too surprising. We got a new principal (the old one retired, and he was an outstanding leader), and he's just...well, let's just say that I and a good friend of mine are leading a (quiet at the moment) group to try to get him ousted.


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh, I would be crushed if we lost the elementary principal we have now. He is awesome. This is one man that takes his job very seriously, and you can tell that he genuinely loves kids. He's been great. Sucks that you have a not-so-good one right now. I would hate having to go through dealing with the school board, etc. 
I wish you luck on getting him out. You might have to get a lot louder, lol!


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

Oh, we're going to get loud. We're just keeping it quiet as we gather enough people to make a big enough stink that they have no choice but to take us seriously. I had issues with this principal when my oldest had a sub that treated him horribly and the principal told me that she was wonderful and I was just too sensitive (to her screaming at my child? he** yeah, I'm gonna be sensitive to that!). After that, both of my kids were getting lectured about running in the halls and being late for class for about two weeks, though they were doing neither of those things. So, we've come to the conclusion that if the principal gets wind of what we want to do before we're ready, our kids will pay for it and we don't want that. 

The principal we used to have was amazing. Everyone loved him, kids, parents, and teachers alike. He was incredibly understanding, personable, just amazing. It really sucked when we found out he was retiring.


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

I refuse to join PTO or anything too close to the school because I know my child will be affected by my opinions. been through hell with her school, as a parent, employee, and outside org offering something to the students... they are f'd up people, so i just keep a close eye, and try only to open my mouth with they stick their foot in theirs (though i have been known to help that last part along)


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

Around here most of the school board members are related to admin at the school. And teachers. And students. That is a definite down fall of living in a small town. And Truckersgirl..I totally wouldn't want my kids to pay for what y'all are planning either! Shame that is even a concern. I really wish y'all luck. Enough numbers, and compelling arguments...and he's going to be o.u.t. The board members might need to be reminded how they get there in the first place. 

I don't join PTOs either. It was nothing more than a coffee klatsch. No discussion of issues, nothing. It was a hen party. I have better things to do with my time, even if it's take a nap. 

I wish you luck on this. You have to wonder about the "professional" who is screaming at kids. The way I see it, if I don't scream at mine, you shouldn't have to either.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

It's heart warming reading posts from this thread! 

My son is 13 years old, a big boy. 

I used to feel I was his mother, now I feel I am his sister because he is taller and bigger than me.


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> It's heart warming reading posts from this thread!
> 
> My son is 13 years old, a big boy.
> 
> I used to feel I was his mother, now I feel I am his sister because he is taller and bigger than me.


Greenpearl, bear with me here...I'm trying to figure things out...I thought you didn't have any kids? Or is it that you and your H don't have kids *together*? Yes. I think that's it.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

major misfit said:


> Greenpearl, bear with me here...I'm trying to figure things out...I thought you didn't have any kids? Or is it that you and your H don't have kids *together*? Yes. I think that's it.


Major,

I have a son with my ex. He lives with his father. We live in the same city! He comes to visit me every Saturday! 

My ex and I ended in a very friendly way. He realized that he couldn't give me happiness, he gave me freedom; I gave him everything(our savings and apartment). In Taiwan, sons are very important for families, so he has my son too. 

My son was affected very little by our divorce, that was our intention, his father and I both love him. Now he has three adults to love him, his father, my husband, and I. My husband teaches him and loves him as my dear son. 

My son is smart, he is in the 7th grade now. His school is the best junior high school in our city, and he passed the city's test to be studying in the smart class. We have this kind of system here. He was in the smart class in the elementary school too. 

I am proud of him. I am happy that he is doing wonderful at school. He is also a very polite kid. They go to church on Sundays. I want him to become a responsible and happy adult!


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> Major,
> 
> I have a son with my ex. He lives with his father. We live in the same city! He comes to visit me every Saturday!
> 
> ...


I hope you don't feel as though you had to defend anything to me. I was just confused. Somewhere in the (deep), dark recesses of my mind I thought I remembered you posting that you had a son. But my memory fails me a lot, so I can never be sure unless I attempt to go back and find something, lol.

It was when I read another thread and you stated that you and your husband had no children by choice...and then I read that you have a 13yo son. That's why I said to "bear with me". I get there eventually, lol!

Your son sounds like a wonderful young man. You all are apparently doing a great job with him!


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Major,

I like you, I don't need to defend myself in front of you! 

My mother gave birth to me when she was 40, when you told us that you gave birth to your son at 42, you remind me of my mother. I love my mother.  Mothers are great!

My husband likes his freedom, he knows that I have a son so I don't miss being a mother figure, and our situation is very complicated to have children since both of us are far away from our families and countries. 

People still don't think that we are married because we don't have children!


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Moms ROCK!!!


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> Major,
> 
> I like you, I don't need to defend myself in front of you!
> 
> ...


I'm glad you don't feel you have to defend yourself. And yay! I remind someone of their mother! I have to get used to that statement, LOL!!!

As for people not thinking you're married b/c you don't have kids...doesn't the wedding band you wear clue them in to anything at all?


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

major misfit said:


> I'm glad you don't feel you have to defend yourself. And yay! I remind someone of their mother! I have to get used to that statement, LOL!!!
> 
> As for people not thinking you're married b/c you don't have kids...doesn't the wedding band you wear clue them in to anything at all?


Taiwanese don't pay attention to wedding bands! 

Having children is something must happen after people get married! 

Tell you a joke, from one of my students, she was 7 years old at that time. We came back from our honey week, she came up to me and asked: Teacher, how come you don't have a big stomach( big belly )? I was confused at the beginning, then I understood what she meant, I will remember this forever in my life. 

Children are cute!


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

I guess it's not TOO much different here. Once a couple gets married, all their friends and family start wondering when the baby's going to enter the picture. I'm not so sure that all of society is that way, though!

This is one of the things I love about message boards...you can read about a different culture, but when you actually talk to someone one on one, you find out all the little things that aren't in the reading material!


----------



## madimoff (Feb 17, 2010)

major misfit said:


> . . I was 42 when he was born, . QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

